# AFX Ford vs. Chevy stock cars



## Joe Wallace (May 9, 2010)

Can you get the Gen. 6 cars from AFX single or do they only come in the race set? Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

These?


----------



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

Bad L's hobby has the option to buy the set or the cars only ($69.99 for the cars only) Check out their race sets, then the option button for that set. They have the same option for the Mustang/Camaro set, too...


----------



## Joe Wallace (May 9, 2010)

I was talking about the Nascar Gen. 6 cars.


----------



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

Here's a link, Joe...

http://badlhby.com/product_info.php?cPath=65&products_id=2199

click on the drop-down "option" complete set or cars only...


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

AFX will release the Gen6 cars separately in June. They will have different paint schemes than the set cars.

-Paul


----------



## Joe Wallace (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Hope they come out with a Toyota car. Joe


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Paul...do you know if they will release the Gen 6 cars or the Camero/Mustang cars ever in either clear or white?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow good catch on the "drop down option" for those cars and 30 buck for a pair? That is a good deal in my eyes. My bad it is 70 for them. Oh well, back to kicking rocks & spitting into the wind.

Also Mr. Shoe is there any way Racemasters may have said anything of individual driver's cars? For June too? 

I would like to see a Toyota Gen 6 car too.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The cars are $70 a pair plus shipping on that link.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

TK Solver said:


> The cars are $70 a pair plus shipping on that link.


yep I got that right after I posted. Doh!


----------



## Joe Wallace (May 9, 2010)

I also hope that they come out with plain white nascar ford and chevy cars so you can make your on favorites. Joe


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Joe Wallace said:


> I also hope that they come out with plain white nascar ford and chevy cars so you can make your on favorites. Joe


Maybe just maybe someone could make a mold of them for resin casting. To be enjoyed amonst friends and not sold. They would look good on my High Banked oval. 

I have 4 Indy/F1 Mega-G's but it is just not as cool for me anyway. It is a challenge to pass with them especially w/all 4 going at once. I have clocked them at under 1 second. 7 & half foot straights with the U-turns makes for fast laps anyway. But those chassis with a full-bodied stock car body on them would be great fun. I feel like I am selling myself on buying those 2 cars.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Joe Wallace said:


> I also hope that they come out with plain white nascar ford and chevy cars so you can make your on favorites. Joe


RaceMasters seems to be making more of the "white" cars. With the popularity of the new camaro's and mustang's, seems that might be on the drawing board. We will have to wait and see. 

Charlie


----------

